
Pine64 - tosh
https://www.pine64.org/
======
tonteldoos
This seems super awesome and useful, under the assumption they ship. I have
not tried anything else on the site, but put my name down on the waiting list
for a pinebook around 6 months ago, and have yet to hear anything...

